# Kindlegen Hyperlink not resolved error



## rvmarkus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all! I am a new Kindle user and am having a problem. I have some e-books in epub format from Google Books. They are public domain books and I wish to read them on my new Kindle. I found kindlegen and have tried it, but I am getting the following error:

C:\Kindle\Mobigen\mobigen>mobigen.exe c:\Downloads\Alice_s_Adventures_in_Wonderland.epub

*****************************************
* Mobipocket mobigen.exe V6.2 build 43  *
* A command line e-book compiler        *
* Copyright Mobipocket.com 2003-2008    *
*****************************************

opt version: try to minimize (default)
Info(prcgen): Added metadata dc:Title        "Alice&apos;s Adventures in Wonderl
and"
Info(prcgen): Added metadata dc:Creator      "Lewis Carroll"
Info(prcgen): Added metadata dcublisher    "Macmillan"
Info(prcgen): Parsing files  0000018
Info(prcgen): Resolving hyperlinks
Info(prcgen): Building table of content    URL: C:\DOCUME~1\rmarkus\LOCALS~1\Te
mp\ARKATMND\OEBPS\_toc_ncx_.ncx
Error(prcgen): Hyperlink not resolved in toc:C:\DOCUME~1\rmarkus\LOCALS~1\Temp\A
RKATMND\OEBPS\content\content-0003.xml#point(/1/2/1/1)
Error(prcgen): The table of content could not be built.

As you can see, the hyperlink resolution is failing.

Any help in resolving this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier to just download the public domain book in Kindle format to begin with?  I know mobileread.com has it, and probably manybooks.net and feedbooks.com also.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Susan. It's always preferable to download in a native Kindle format, if possible.

Here's a free version of Alice on Amazon:


----------



## rvmarkus (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree that the native format is preferable. This is really a test to see if I can put books from my local library on the Kindle. They download in epub format only.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rvmarkus said:


> I agree that the native format is preferable. This is really a test to see if I can put books from my local library on the Kindle. They download in epub format only.


Well, that won't work. Library books will have some sort of DRM. . .which will NOT be compatible with Kindle. And most conversion programs will not allow conversion because of it. So, no dice. If you want to be able to borrow ebooks from the library, you need a Kobo, Sony, Nook, or iPad (with appropriate app).


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

kindlegen is probably not the best conversion utility for ePub to .mobi, anyway.  Try Calibre, on non-DRM files.  It usually works fine.

Library ePub books use Adobe Adept DRM.  You would have to strip the DRM, then convert.  Just buy a Sony or Nook, if library books are your main interest.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Kindlegen (and equivalently the Kindle Previewer app) does convert many ePubs that I've tried it with, but it trips over the ones from Google. I started to investigate this but haven't had time to figure out how to fix it (I'm sure you could do so).

Calibre seems a little more robust, and is able to generate a linked TOC if the ePub lacks one.


----------

